# Multisim 10 ! una maravilla !



## aliteroid (May 17, 2007)

Saludos a todos, estoy probando la suite de national instrument que incluye multisim y ultiboard ambos en la version 10. Que les puedo decir Multisim es una maravilla de simulador tiene una libreria mejorada y amplificadorada, un modelador de componentes para simular nuevos instrumentos, tambien puede corregir errores de simulacion en fin, muchas mejoras. lo recomiendo


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 17, 2007)

Si, yo lo tengo, es mejor que los anteriores pero no deja de tener huecos en la libreria: no tiene muchos transistores y le faltan circuitos mixtos analócio-digitales como moduladores PWM.
Anda bien, pero podría ser mejor. Es medio pesadón, tengo una PC con 256Mb y un procesador de 1.8GHz y tarda sus buenos minutos en cargar y cuando está abierto, no podés usar la PC para otra cosa, pide mucha memoria.

En balance, está bueno.


----------



## aliteroid (May 17, 2007)

Concuerdo contigo en que la libreria aun es pobre, pero puedes modelar componentes basicos obteniendo los datos de sus datasheets, lo que aun no es descubierto es como utilizar el probador de corriente.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 18, 2007)

Hola, creo que hablás de la punta de prueba, tenés que hacer lo siguiente:
Hacés click con el simulador detenido en el botón que está encerrado en un círculo en la imagen de abajo. Después el mouse se transformadorrma en un globito amarillo. Te parás sobre la pista que querés medir y hacés click. La punta queda en esa pista y te muestra todos los datos.
Si hacés lo mismo pero con el simulador corriendo, va a funcionar pero no te va a mostrar la corriente, sólo los otros datos.
Un saludo!


----------



## aliteroid (May 18, 2007)

Gracias Francisco pero no me refiero a la punta de prueba, yo me refiero al probador de corriente asi tal cual el simbolo es un probador inductivo esta junto a la punta de prueba, en la imagen que tu muestras no aparece quizas no te este cargando. ¿que licencia estas utilizando, yo tengo la licencia PowerPro


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 18, 2007)

Hola, te había entendido mal pero al final la encontré:

Funciona así: La pones sobre un conductor (como muestra la foto) y la punta genera una tensión proporcional a la corriente que pasa por ella. Originalmente, viene configurada que cada 1mA genera 1V pero lo podés configurar como quieras haciéndole dobleclick.
Te sirve para usar el osciloscopio para medir corriente.
Espero haber ayudado.
Otra cosa, tengo la licencia Power Pro y lo de agregar tu propio componente, no siempre conseguís todos los datos en sus datasheet's, ese es el tema.
Un abrazo!


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 13, 2007)

Hola, yo tengo la POWER PRO y la verdad que si tiene proto no sé, nunca lo busqué ni sé lo que es.
Suerte!


¿Cómo hago para crear un componente? Quiero hacer el TL494 pero las cosas analógicas que me deja crear son transistores, diodos, R, C y L. Las digitales son digitales.
Hice el diagrama interior sacado de la hoja de datos, pero la cuestión es que no sé como meter todo eso adentro de un integrado.

Gracias


----------



## aliteroid (Jun 13, 2007)

Hola Francisco, no se si se pueda crear un integrado como lo deseas lo que si puedes hacer es un subcircuito con el que ya tienes hecho. 
El esquema que realizaste lo guardas con el nombre del integrado y luego lo cargas al area de trabajo desde Place y subcircuito. No recuerdo mucho si es asi, lo revisare y te cuento de todas maneras intentalo.
Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Jul 23, 2007)

porque no lo probaron con pic y lcd


----------



## aliteroid (Jul 30, 2007)

Capitanp, mira yo estoy usando este programa, pero la verdad no manejo muy bien el tema de los pics, estoy empezando a estudiar el tema y pensaba utilizarlo como simulasdor, asi que en las imagenes no veo nada que me llame la atensión, ¿a que te refieres? ¿es una falla del programa?
saludos


----------



## akus (Nov 10, 2007)

Concuerdo totalmente contigo, para mí multisim me ha ayudado a simular varias aplicaciones de las cuales al momento de llevarlas al mundo real me salen tal cual como estaban simuladas, si alguien quiere algún ejemplo, sólo pidamelo, por ejemplo aquí subo un reloj hecho en multisim.

Nota: subo la imagen porque esta muy pesado el circuito ya que son 636 Kb. y no se pueden subir     saludos al foro y si alguien tiene más ejemplos simulados, pues compartanlos.


----------



## rubyxantiamen (Nov 26, 2007)

hola a todos de donde me pueo bajar librerias para multisim10?
muchas gracias


----------



## orcum (Feb 28, 2008)

tengo una duda con multisim, al usar diodos zenner o opamps, esto en su modelo interno manejan fuentes de voltaje o de corriente, y el problema es que al simular si yo retiro todas las fuentes de alimentacion del circuito y mido voltajes en las terminales del opamp o zenner, estas presentan voltaje y afectan el desempeño de la simulacion, estoy haciendo algo mal? es necesario configurar la simulacion? tengo que cambiar el modelo del componente?

salduos.


----------



## xManuelx (Mar 22, 2008)

Hola, tengo un problema con el multisim10, el programa se instala correctmente pero cuando lo abro el database esta vacio, es decir no tengo ningun componente, sin embargo durante la instalacion me da unos errores: master database  cannot be read... que debo hacer lo mismo me pasa con el 9...


----------



## nodems (Mar 23, 2008)

Si si, multisim es muy buena herramienta... Os animo a que probeis usar BC327 y BC337 y comprobeis sus footprints... o ELKO_5R8, creo que era...

Para los vagos, os digo que a la hora de exportar al ultiboard esos componentes por defecto vienen mal, el dibujo está invertido... y claro, cuando produces una placa... ¿quien va a pensar que el fallo es ese?

Resultado: 30 transistores quemados, y un servidor preguntándose si hay sobretensión en la seccion de generar 24 voltios... 

Y del enrutado... mejor no hablo, las tolerancias se las pasa por donde dijimos...

MORALEJA: Bueno, pero no fiable


----------



## Meta (Mar 29, 2008)

Comparando con *MultiSim* y Altium Designer. ¿Cuál es el más recomendable y por qué?


----------



## aliteroid (Abr 9, 2008)

Altium Designer es un software concebido para realizar PCBs con muchas opciones que lo hacen realmente util y confiable, no asi multisim que es un programa de diseño electronico y simulacion, el ultiboard es muy nuevo aun y no es su fuerte. te recomiendo Altium Designer sin equivocarme


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 10, 2008)

Digo con el orgullo bien alto que uso el Multisim 10 porque soy vago y no tengo ganas de aprender a usar otro.
También digo que es bastante malo.
Lo de los modelos de fuentes es cierto, un opamp puede darte hasta 500KV a la salida  
Los errores de simulación son moneda corriente.
Cada vez que quieras armar algo, vas a ver que en la librería falta justo el componente que necesitas. ¿Qué hacer? Instalarle otra librería. El problema es que JAMÁS encontré librerías adicionales para ponerle.


----------



## dariosmit81 (May 12, 2008)

gracias


----------



## lxJe4NP4uLxl (May 28, 2008)

hola amigos, quiero aprovechar para pedirles auyuda pues veo que saben mucho de este simulador.....yo recien lo conseguí y estoy aprendiendo a utilizarlo, me va muy bien todo, hasta la parte en la que tengo que pasar el circuito a pcb......no logro hacer que en el pcb me aparesca los conectores de fuente.......trate de cambiarlo a componente real pero me di con la sorpresa de que no habia opcion alguna para hacerlo........o talvez es de diferente manera....necesito saberlo pues tengo que terminar un proyecto que realizo.....ojalá puedan ayudarme y desde ya se los agradesco.

atte: Jean Paul


----------



## wicherc (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola: Veo que son varios los que usan esta herramienta y en un par de casos vi que la utilizan con la licencia Pro. Quisiera que me comenten si la misma es muy cara y de qué forma se consigue.
Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 26, 2008)

wicherc dijo:
			
		

> Hola: Veo que son varios los que usan esta herramienta y en un par de casos vi que la utilizan con la licencia Pro. Quisiera que me comenten si la misma es muy cara y de qué forma se consigue.
> Gracias.



Licencia oficial.....huummmmmm...

Si queres un simulador verdaderamente bueno y por el que no tengas que pagar, al menos por ahora, usa el SIMETRIX, que se baja de www.simetrix.co.uk

Te ofrecen una versión de evaluación completamente funcional por tiempo ilimitado, la unica restriccion son la cantidad de nodos en el circuito, pero en las especificaciones está cuantos son. Yo personalmente he simulado circuitos bastantes grandes, de diferente naturaleza (analógicos, digitales y mixtos) y la realidad es asombrosamente similar a los resultados simulados. Anda muy, pero muy bien, es rápido, podes configurarle parvas de cosas, los tipos de análisis son Transitorio, AC, Barrido de DC, Funcion de transferencia y SOA, pero este ultimo hay que pagarlo y te dan una licencia transitoria de un mes para que lo evalúes.

Es un simulador de primer nivel, peeeeroooooo tenes que saber lo que estas haciendo (que de todas formas tenes que saberlo). Es muy simple de usar, pero para enteder los términos que usa en la simulación tiene que estudiar un poco.

Yo los animo a que lo prueben y luego me cuentan.

PD: Tiene unas bibliotecas gigantes de dispositivos y se pueden agregar otros, usando cualquier modelo del PSpice. Pero esto ultimo no lo he probado. Aún así, nunca me ha faltado algun componente de los que estaba usando y había una parva adicional para elegir...


----------



## Mon=) (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola al Foro!

Recien instale este Multisim, mi circuito ya corrio y todo, pero ahora quiero pasarlo a PBC y no se como.... :-s 
Ya le di en Transfer----> Export to PBC Layout     Pero NADA! me sale un archivo con una extensión que no puedo abrir, que hago?

Gracias, ojala me puedan ayudar !

Saludos a todos!


----------



## wicherc (Nov 26, 2008)

Ezavalla:
Muchísimas gracias por la información. Veré de bajarlo, lo pruebo y posteo mis cometarios.
Saludos.


----------



## crazysound (Nov 29, 2008)

Hola a todos, alguien me puede facilitar el manual del multisim 10? Gracias.


----------



## cesartm (Nov 29, 2008)

Les pido un consejo, quiero adquirir Multisim 10.1 Edicion para estudiante por $39.95 USD, unicamente alguien me prodria explicar razones por la que no deberia comprarlo.

P.D. Puedo usar PIC 12f o 16f Series?


----------



## Mon=) (Nov 29, 2008)

Yo estoy usando la version de prueba y esta bastante bien, creo que si consigues la clave puedes usarlo en su totalidad.

Saludos!


----------



## cesartm (Nov 29, 2008)

No creo poder conseguir la clave ya que solo me dedico a esto como autodidacta y no conosco a alguien que lo tenga. El ISIS de Proteus lo he probado y funciona de maravilla la vercion demo, pero cuando quiero introducir el .asm no puedes por obias razones, comprarlo,  esta carisimo para mi!
Alguien tendra el santo grial de los simuladores y varato?


----------



## skan (Dic 16, 2008)

el programa es maravilloso siiiii
¿¿¿pero alguien sabe como se hacen placas a doble cara con el utilboard? llevo varios dias intentandolo y ya casi lo doy por imposible.................si tengo que rehacer el esquema del circuito que queria pasar a utilboard....con otro programa ...me puedo morir....si alguien a usado esa opción y sería tan amable de explicarmelo ....!

gracias.


----------



## jhon torres (Mar 16, 2009)

estoy realizando un reloj en muiltisim 10 y al bloquealr el ciclo con la compuerta and digamso que llegue a 9 y el otro display a 5 pero al hacerle esta configuracion se detiene en un numeo que nop corresponde al que yop le doy les agradesco si me colaboran


----------



## jarogu (Mar 28, 2009)

Hola a todos,  tengo una duda con el multisim. Advierto que soy novato en esto de la electronica. Se trata de un circuito para rectificar una señal de corriente alterna utilizando tiristor. El caso es que no obtengo tensión a la salida del catodo. Os envío un pantallazo. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 4, 2009)

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Digo con el orgullo bien alto que uso el Multisim 10 porque soy vago y no tengo ganas de aprender a usar otro.


Idem 1



> También digo que es bastante malo.
> Lo de los modelos de fuentes es cierto, un opamp puede darte hasta 500KV a la salida
> Los errores de simulación son moneda corriente.


Idem 2



> Cada vez que quieras armar algo, vas a ver que en la librería falta justo el componente que necesitas. ¿Qué hacer? Instalarle otra librería. El problema es que JAMÁS encontré librerías adicionales para ponerle.


Idem 3


----------



## macraig (Abr 5, 2009)

SPICE!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPICE

Salu2.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Francisco Galarza dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tengo el Proteus hace 1 año y todavía no me metí aprender a usarlo.

Por supuesto existen otras opciones y muy posiblemente mejores que el Multisim, el problema son las "Ganas" y "Tiempo" disponible.


----------



## adrian A (Abr 19, 2009)

ayuda no puedo instalar mutisim 10 me pasa lo siguiente cuando  procedo a instalarlo; me sale una ventana que dice Installation summary
no sofware will be installed or removed.
 .La version es NI Circuit Design 10.0.1
yo desintale el multisim por error   a hora quiero volverlo a instalar ya que me urge simular un par de circuitos para mi examen. 
Segun he leido si se borran todos los archibos que se crearon con el multisim hay posibilidad de volverlo ha instalar,
esto para mi resulta dificil ya que no estoy seguro de que el simulador (MultiSim) se aya borrado por completo.
*que tengo que hacer para borrarlo por completo de mi pc
diganme si se puede volver a instalar si o no. aaaaaayuuuudeeenmeee  [/img]


----------



## macraig (Abr 19, 2009)

Llama a soporte tecnico de multisim . Creo q incluso tienen un foro.


----------



## dekdap (Jul 5, 2009)

hola amigos del foro pues lo que tengo duda no hay una opcion en multisim que te indique la direccion de las corrientes ? porque tengo un circuito con op-amp y nomas no doy con la respuest debido a eso.. me pueden ayudar


----------



## miguelm203 (Dic 9, 2009)

Francisco Galarza dijo:


> Si, yo lo tengo, es mejor que los anteriores pero no deja de tener huecos en la libreria: no tiene muchos transistores y le faltan circuitos mixtos analócio-digitales como moduladores PWM.
> Anda bien, pero podría ser mejor. Es medio pesadón, tengo una PC con 256Mb y un procesador de 1.8GHz y tarda sus buenos minutos en cargar y cuando está abierto, no podés usar la PC para otra cosa, pide mucha memoria.
> 
> En balance, está bueno.



pero casi no tenes memoria ram. y el procesador anda por ahi


----------



## cevollin (Dic 28, 2009)

hola amigos del foro recientemente he adquirido el simulador multisim 10.0 y  quiero simular un lcd 2x16 con un pic16f84a pero hasta ahora no lo he logrado  ya simule el mismo circuito en proteus y hasta lo arme fisicamente y si funciono alguien tiene alguna idea de como se utiliza este simulador 

simplemente quiero ampliar mis horizontes y saber mas afondo de este simulador ya que soy nuevo en el


----------



## frankKM (Dic 31, 2009)

National Instruments\Circuit Design Suite 10.0\samples\MCU Sample Circuits\PIC Samples\LCDDisplay.ms10"
tienes un ejemplo en ese mismo programa


----------



## davideg87 (Ene 10, 2010)

saben como se le agrega el voltaje a algunos integrados? le quiero  agregar tesnsion pero veo que le faltan los pines de vcc y el de tierra , yo usaba el livewire pero no tiene casi nada pero lo que tiene de bueno es que si le ponias por ejemplo a un led lo alimentabas con 100 v explotaba y en el multisim funciona igual  , saben si se puede hacer lo mismo que en el live wire?


----------



## frankKM (Ene 11, 2010)

pues a mi no me explota 
en el multisim tienes que poner una masa en el circuito
delas 5 que tiene ahora no me acuerdo
mirate los ejemplos (carpeta samples esa de color azul) de como
estan montados los circuitos


----------



## ElTallercito (Ene 11, 2010)

davideg87. Para alimentar esos integrados que no poseen pin de VCC o GND, lo que tenes que hacer es simplemente poner en el circuito los simbolos de Vcc o GND, de la misma forma que uno agrega una resistencia, por ej.

En el caso que tengas varias tensiones diferentes vos podes elejir cual sera la alimentacion de tu circuito. Para esto vas las propiedades de tu integrado, despues vas a la pestaña PINS, ahi aparecen todo los pins del integrado y la net a la cual estan conectados, clickeando en la net lo podes cambiar a cualquiera net que vos tengas en el circuito.

Espero se entienda la explicacion y que te sirva.

Saludos.


----------



## davideg87 (Ene 11, 2010)

entendi  @ElTallercito gracias y @frankKM si no explota , por eso quiero saber si se puede hacerlo explotar como en el livewire


----------



## frankKM (Ene 12, 2010)

en el multisim las alimentaciones y masas estan integradas
lo unico que si no pones una linea de GND o el signo de masa 
te salta un cartelito diciendote "hey no has puesto la masa"
lo que cada circuito tiene su alimentacion y su masa
los cmos usan vss o vdd y sus respectivas masas

PD El dibujo que he puesto es del livewire y no es ningun truco 
a mi no me explotan en el livewire


----------



## electropsychedelic (Ene 18, 2010)

Hey muchachos como estan.

Ahora que los veo hablando del Multisim, ese Utilboard para hacer los PCBs que tal es? Soporta simulacion, o eso es algo que no existe? (Simulacion en tiempo real en el diseno del PCB, no en el diseno electronico, como por ejemplo algo asi como simulacion de Isis pero dentro de Ares -creo que Isis es el simulador de Proteus y Ares el que hace los PCBs, perdon si es al reves).

Es que lo que he visto hasta ahora es que uno hace la simulacion y todo anda bien, pero luego el PCB es algo asi como "hagalo usted mismo sin ayuda, quemelo, soldelo y pruebelo y si no funciono, de malas!!!", espero que me equivoque.

Y como he visto que mencionan mucho el Multisim este, o el OrCAD o el Proteus, pero por lo menos el Proteus lo vi funcionando y segun la persona que me lo mostro en la universidad me dijo que realmente no era posible simular el circuito dentro de Ares (o ISIS? hablo del que hace el PCB como tal) y no se si todos sean asi mas o menos?


----------



## dragondgold (Feb 28, 2010)

Eso de que te explotan en el Livewire es una opción que activaste, si te vas a Tools -> Simulation puedes activar y desactivar eso de las explosiones  

Saludos


----------



## merevalof (Mar 18, 2010)

hola, todos, tengo una pregunta, necesito simular un circuito en multisim, y hacer la visualización en labview. La cosa es: se puede tener una comunicación entre los dos dos programas? y como lo hago?.....les agradezco sus comentarios...


----------



## natalmx (Mar 18, 2010)

Hola he usado por un tiempo este simulador y me gustó mucho, es facil de usar y de aprender, lo que nunca llegué a usar fue PIC's, alguién me pódría decir si es posible simular un programa en Lenguaje de bajo nivel, o C???

Yo uso actualmente Proteus es muy bueno, pero al igual que Multisim y otros, les faltan algunas librerías, pero..., en Proteus puedo armar mi circuito (usando PIC's) y puedo cargarles mi programa compilado (.hex) y me funciona de maravilla, me evita tener que estar probando cada cambio que hago a mi programa en la proto.

Entonces.... sabe alguien si Multisim puede hacer esto? Simulación de código en PIC's?


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 19, 2010)

Actualmente uso ese simulador, no le encuentro mayores problemas salvo que el osciloscopio tiene 6 casillas verticales, cuando uno real tiene 8.. ¿Alguien sabe si se puede modificar esto?
Desde ya gracias.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Mar 19, 2010)

Ya salio el multisim 11 !!!!

Esta buenisimo se parece mucho al 10 pero lo que mas me gusto es el osciloscopio que te da el punto exacto de lo que estas viendo.


----------



## ByAxel (Mar 19, 2010)

Así es, el Miltisim 11 es otra maravilla, lo tengo funcionando y anda muy bien.


----------



## FernandoD (Abr 19, 2010)

Prueben Multisim 11 en Español, disponible en:

http://decibel.ni.com/content/docs/DOC-10605


----------



## gasnalu (Dic 18, 2010)

Uhmmm, no confiarse del multisim 10, como dijeron por ahi...pongas lo que pongas todo funciona bien.


----------

